# soup bowl sizes



## 106569 (Jul 7, 2020)

any ideas please on what size bowl one should use to serve soup in a cafe?

Thanks
BB


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I would go with either one of these. I would go with 12oz


----------



## 106569 (Jul 7, 2020)

I am unfamiliar with US messurments as we in the UK use pints and litres to messure liquid. And I know that US gallons are smaller then imperial (UK) gallons so I dont know how the US pints thing works!

But 12 fluid oz equates to 0.3549 of a liter. Are you saying that that would be the right size portion to serve. What size ladle would you use or do you use in your kitchen?

Do you think the portions should be differant if sold on its own in a cafe or sold as a starter in a 3/5 couse meal in a restaurant?

Thanks
BB


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

In US measurement, 12 oz (3/4ths a pint) for a bowl of soup, 8 oz(half pint) for a cup of soup, 4 oz(quarter pint) as part of a multi course meal. Those are the sizes I've used.


----------



## 106569 (Jul 7, 2020)

So are you saying the bowl should be 3/4 of a pint but the ladle size should be 1/4 pint?


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Those are portion sizes, Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## 106569 (Jul 7, 2020)

But are you saying 3/4 of a pint is a portion size or a bowl size?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

3/4 of a pint is 12 ounces. I would consider that a bowl of soup. 8 oz would be a cup of soup. You can put them in whatever container you choose. You can use what ever ladle size you want to make the portions. Or you can simply tip the soup pot and pour the soup in to the serving container. You don't have to follow any of the advice in this thread and serve any amount of soup you like and call it whatever you want.


----------

